# Engraving with a Vinyl Cutter



## cybe2028 (May 25, 2008)

Has anyone ever engraved things with their vinyl cutter? I see this on ebay: DIAMOND ENGRAVING KIT Redsail, UScutter, Bridge, Refine - eBay (item 190239269803 end time Aug-22-08 13:14:43 PDT) and cant figure out how a machine that puts 800grams of pressure can engrave a piece of metal.

Anyone done this? From what I can tell, engraving tips that you buy at sears are identical to that without the holder.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I would think it would wear out your cutter pretty quickly as it must take a lot of effort to engrave, plus where do all the little bits of metal go? Do they fall into the machine or stick to any vinyl you cut?


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thought I read something about the Craft Robo doing stencils used to engrave on glassware. You make the stencil then wrap/place on glass and then use some chemical that then etches the glass. Not sure if this is what you mean.


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

Never tried it, but you can get them at SignMax for $89. They also offer a "pouncing kit" for paper.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I haven't done it on my Craft Robo, but I do know it can be done.

You don't use the blade to engrave, there is a pen like bit that is used for engraving. 

You engrave on a metal sheet, and then attach the sheet to the item. I had a source for those at one time, but I can't find it right now...sorry.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

I tested one out with our cutters. Seemed to work fine. As others have mentioned, it might cause a bit more wear and tear on your unit, than if you were strictly cutting vinyl.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Where do the metal bits go that come off the metal sheet? Do they just fall away or would you have to do a thorough clean out afterwards?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Progeny said:


> Where do the metal bits go that come off the metal sheet? Do they just fall away or would you have to do a thorough clean out afterwards?


Never having done it, my best guess would be that unless you're going close to the edge most of it would stay on the metal. However, I would think that you could use canned air to get rid of the specs that land in the cutter.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

It has been over a year since I tried the Diamond kit out, and I honestly forget how it worked. I thought there was a bit holder that was used in the carriage arm of the cutter/ plotter, in place of the blade holder or plotting pen.


----------



## cybe2028 (May 25, 2008)

The actual engraving tip is just like the ones you buy at the store. Maybe this only works with certain finishes? Thanks for all the replys everyone.


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

I came across these on Ebay a while ago and have been contemplating purchasing one to try it out. My worry was, as others said, wear on my machine and if the shavings would damage it. I may try it in the next few weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## cybe2028 (May 25, 2008)

We would all love to know how it turns out, Dawn. Thanks for being a tester


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

If you try, please give us a update. Thanks . ..... JB


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

Will do! It will probably be mid to late September before I get around to it but I'll definitely post results.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw a video on YouTube that had the engraver on it, and it looked like it was a very soft metal to me.
It didn't look actually engraved, in other words, hardly any metal was removed, but more of an indention was made.
If you have ever seen thin copper or brass sheets for 'rubbings', it was that thin stuff, almost a foil.
I don't know for sure, and I did try to contact the woman that was selling them by calling and e-mailing, and never heard a word.
I wasn't actually going to buy it, I thought that it sounded way too stressful for my machine.

To me, it's be like attaching a scribe to a PC's printer, and expecting it to work, and I'm sure it would to a point, but not well enough to be used for actual engraving.

Here's the YouTube video I mentioned...
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gXSzruy_XA[/media]
Too scary for me. 

Randy


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

have you had a chance to try that diamond bit on your cutter?


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Jessica,

I haven't done this yet, and I doubt I will, at least on my machine, whoever you were asking may have by now though.
What I have found since I wrote the above was, I really didn't want to risk my machine for engraving.
You, or others may not care, or worry about that, recently though, I got a CNC machine that will do all I need done, so I'm not really considering doing it with my CraftRobo Pro.

Anyway, what I did find out was that a LOT of people that do scrapbooking use the Cricut machine, (The original one) and now that that machine has grown into a much larger machine, ("The Impression") most are upgrading, so the original can be purchased CHEAP!
(Around $60-$80. if I remember right)
So that may be an option if you feel it's right for you.
It's got a very small work area though, as opposed to the newer Impression, so whatever it is that you are wanting to do would have to be relatively small.
If that is something that you find interesting, you can go to the link below and watch the video, and also look around on YouTube too, there' more than this there.

I did have at one time some links for this actually, but I lost them all when my Firefox was updated, those, and years of other stuff too...  

Hopefully this'll help you some, or at least get you thinking in another direction.
If you do decide to check the Cricut out, there are usually some on Craigslist...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGqtUiRFlEw&feature=related[/media]Randy


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

did you build your own cnc or purchase one somewhere. this is what i would like to do... i want to do trophy plates, license plate frames, keychains out of metal or a plastic material and last name signs out of wood..


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

No, I didn't build it, I just bought it, I am not that smart, I wish I was... heheh
The one I bought cost 'around' $4,000. after it was all said and done, it is called a "Rockler Shark Pro", here is the forum they have.
Rockler - Search Results for 'shark'

They do have a cheaper one, around $3,000., and it may be all you need.
Most that I know don't use theirs for anything but wood, but I know that plastic works on it, but I wouldn't call it a metal CNC, or at least most people don't use theirs for that.
There are plenty out there that can do it all though, and forums that deal with CNC's will have all of the information you need.
What you will find is, people all have different tastes as to which CNC machine is best. So you have to make an educated guess as to which is best for you, but most of the stuff you'll read will be really helpful, at least it was for me.

This at least has the down pressure one would need to actually do 'true engraving' though, as opposed to what my CraftRobo Pro would do, which I think would be a 'light' scribe instead of engraving.

Here's a search I just did for "CNC forums", that might help you out.

CNC FORUMS
I hope that helps some...

Randy


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

great thanks i will go look


----------

